# Harris Harrington



## yoloking123 (Jul 6, 2016)

I feel like i should buy his program. It seems like he is so true to his word. If you purchase this program you are taking 1 step to recovery. Ive watched all of his youtube videos and this guy knows what hes talking about. My parents are definitely not going to buy it for me, but my councler might. She is my only hope to try to buy this $95 program. My dad already bought me the DP manual for $45 and i still fucking have DP. Its been 6 months ive had this hell of a disorder, fuck this thing know as depersonalization. I never would have thought i would have to go through so much pain in my life. I thought the only struggle in life is school but its not, its FUCKing DEPERSONALIZATION! I cant take this disorder anymore i want it gone! Harris's 10 hour program might hopefully get me out. If it doesnt i might as well off myself. Fucking 16 years on this Earth and took everything for granted, smoked weed for a year and finnaly ended up getting this. Harris please save me before i off myself...please! I dont want to burn in hell and devastate my family. Just my 10 cents in on this fucked up disorder.


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

Go to Piratebay. There you can find Harringtons crap.


----------



## yoloking123 (Jul 6, 2016)

TDX said:


> Go to Piratebay. There you can find Harringtons crap.


 bruh that thing on piratebay doesnt work.


----------



## jestemzalamany (Sep 7, 2016)

What you are saying is 100% opposite of acceptence. Stop complaining and get to work man.


----------



## luctor et emergo (May 22, 2015)

@yoloking123: If you can tell me how I can upload his program (and if it's allowed by the mods to share) I will try this for you and others.

Yes he has some meaningful, but one-sided insights... the fact he NEVER reveales himself on this board plus

that he charges money for helping fellow dp, dr sufferers doesn't make Harris (his name is probably Joe or something) a populair guy,


----------



## Alan (Jan 26, 2015)

Regardless of your opinions of Harris Harrington he owns the copyright to his program so we can't allow you to share it here.

I'd be more inclined to recommend something written by professionals that have experience with the disorder in the field such as the "overcoming" book.


----------



## dope (Aug 31, 2016)

Don't do that, please. 
I have a couple of good reasons of why not to give your money to this dude.

1) If anyone has the cure for depersonalization, they shouldn't make money out of it. That's just being a asshole of a human, honestly. 
2) I've downloaded it off of Pirate Bay once, because I wasn't paying for a so called 'cure' - I'm not falling for a trick like those. It honestly sucked dong. It was bad, really bad. 
3) He is a random dude, literally! If he was that good, everybody that watched him would be cured by now and he would be known, which he isn't. I have never seen someone who ever got cured from him and his bullshit. 
4) He says that dp doesn't come from anxiety, which is a total lie.

Please don't buy his crap program, it's not worth it.


----------



## ugh (Sep 15, 2016)

dope said:


> Don't do that, please.
> I have a couple of good reasons of why not to give your money to this dude.
> 
> 1) If anyone has the cure for depersonalization, they shouldn't make money out of it. That's just being a asshole of a human, honestly.
> ...


about those last two points, ive seen more than one person on here claiming that his program cured them, and i dont think that dp comes from anxiety, as i have no anxiety.


----------



## dope (Aug 31, 2016)

ugh said:


> about those last two points, ive seen more than one person on here claiming that his program cured them, and i dont think that dp comes from anxiety, as i have no anxiety.


Yeah, but for the majority it'll probably be because of anxiety. Mine does.

Honestly, idk. It's still something I probably wouldn't recommend.


----------



## Photogenic_Potato (Mar 16, 2016)

dope said:


> Don't do that, please.
> I have a couple of good reasons of why not to give your money to this dude.
> 
> 1) If anyone has the cure for depersonalization, they shouldn't make money out of it. That's just being a asshole of a human, honestly.
> ...


preach


----------



## jestemzalamany (Sep 7, 2016)

Harrington deleted a few of his older videos, one of them was 25 minutes long valuable video on dysfunctional families and disorganized attachment. those videos revealed probably too much about his program haha.


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

His newer vids are good, I don't think you'd need to buy the program because it seems like most of his ideas are in the youtube videos.


----------

